# Rest in peace, Tess.



## tessthebear (Dec 11, 2011)

The first six months of her life were confusing. She'd have small amounts of weight loss and then put them pounds back on again, we took her to the vet and they ran tests. She was diagnosed with EPI (Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency). I was five at the time though; so I didn't really know what it meant.. but what I did know was not to give her scraps off the table. 

Back then, they had a powder to replace the missing enzyme's but it was so potent and foul tasting she refused to eat anything. Then they brought out some tablets called Lypex and she could happily eat again and that weight was piling back on. Yet at her heaviest she only weighed 22KG. 

Because of a trip to Canada we put her into kennels for three weeks. We left strict instructions on what to feed her on, and what not to. Yet when we came back from the holiday, they had completely abused our orders and she was completely emaciated, depressed and weak. At seven years old I was horrified to see what they'd done to my dog. For the rest of her life she remained looking skeletal, yet even though the fur covered most of her bones you had to explain her condition to strangers wanting to stroke her. 

The vet said she'd live a normal life span, happily. She'd have bouts of depression and illness, weight and fur loss. But despite her health she had a brilliant life, she came everywhere with us, people loved her, she'd gotten people over their phobia of dogs and German Shepherds in general. She was truly the best dog a child could have...

On the 25th of August, 2010 we had to put her to sleep. Cancer had grown in her spleen, it had ruptured and drained into her stomach. Her stomach swelled and she couldn't walk, my mam and dad had to carry her and rush her to the vets for surgery. But she was to weak for surgery, they said perhaps if she hadn't had the EPI there would have been more of a chance in saving her, but she was to weak. Before the all of the overdose of anaesthetic was in, she was already gone. 

Rest in peace beautiful (24/10/2000 - 25/08/10) Nine years wasn't long enough. 

My username is the name me and my sister called her as little girls, Tess the Bear; our new pup is called Bear so he is our little reminder.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

A beautiful story! RIP baby girl.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Such a beautiful tribute to your beautiful pet. I'm so glad she had you there to love her throughout her very difficult life.


----------



## tessthebear (Dec 11, 2011)

Thankyou, I miss her dearly  xxx


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your beloved Tess whose running free at the bridge. :rip:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

these dogs are all so incredibly special. rest in peace tess, bless your heart. and thank you to the op for opening your heart to another one.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

That was a beautiful tribute to your Tess, may she be running free at the Bridge.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Nine years is never enough.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

What happened to Tess at the hands of strangers was unforgivable - but she did what dogs always do. Put it behind her and instead gave of herself to you and to others...... I am sorry that you didn't have longer with her - but in truth it doesn't matter how long they live, it is never long enough. She will live on in your memory, tucked away in that special corner of your heart. RIP sweet girl..

Hugs to you and your family :hugs:
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

